
CDC Reports 20 Percent Autism Increase in Children - SQL2219
https://bigleaguepolitics.com/breaking-cdc-reports-20-percent-autism-increase-children/
======
chrisbennet
A link without a million irritating ads.

[http://abcnews.go.com/Health/children-diagnosed-autism-
spect...](http://abcnews.go.com/Health/children-diagnosed-autism-spectrum-
disorder-recent-years/story?id=54762329)

